# UBER OFF.....OR UBER CHEDDAR???



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

It feels so good being free at last...

Hopefully more of you decide to experience what it really feels like to be free...

You can either be free...like me..










OR..Keep going for that little uber cheedar... until the clamp comes down... 









Choice is yours....


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

i like ubering and not knowing the name of my manager.

Say hello to lamberg for me!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

puber said:


> i like ubering and not knowing the name of my manager.
> 
> Say hello to lamberg for me!


good for you.. who the hell is lamberg?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Raquel said:


> good for you.. who the hell is lamberg?


Must be a wrong lumberg


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

My hero is Randy Shear....lol

Did he say Shear? Like driver sheep Shear?


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

This thread went off the rails pretty quickly

Randy Shear = Uber Drone?/Scab/Brainwashed ?
Lamberg = Lumberg from office space?


----------

